# Opening day gun season



## ericjeeper (Nov 14, 2009)

Our gun seasoned opened today. I bagged a nice 8 point buck and my son just bagged a nice doe.
All taken here on the farm. With CVA 45 cal muzzlestuffers.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats! Fresh tenderloin for supper. Mmmmmm.


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 14, 2009)

*so we know that it "did"happen*


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats on the deer, still bow season in IL. here. I took my 70 year old uncle out this afternoon and he shot his biggest buck ever using a crossbow. It was a 130" 10pt. Congrats Again, rep sent.


----------



## ericjeeper (Nov 15, 2009)

*Well my 16 year old daughter out did me.*

I shot a nice eight. she shoots a big nine. 75 yards with a 45 cal muzzleloader,.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 20, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> I shot a nice eight. she shoots a big nine. 75 yards with a 45 cal muzzleloader,.



Nice Deer. Just saw them today. Congrats all the way around


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations,Great deer hunt for you!

Ours was skunked by DNR. Our property is in a low count area but we are still able to purchase multiple tags for DOE and Buck Between my wife & I we got 6 tags 2 antlerless each and 1 antlered each for firearm. Of if we were to go archery we could get more, but we don't. Last year we did not see any deer either and we do not shoot does as a practice. 2 years in a row and no deer incredible.

As it was my wife saw 1 scrawny tiny spike which she let go probably to another hunter. The whole rest of the season we did NOT hear any shots nearby except a few on opening day, 1 neighbor got 1 doe. 

Our 120 acres did not have hardly any tracks crossing either. Basically the season was a super bore except when we started to cut trees on the ground for firewood.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Marlin.45 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice pair 

My cull season begins Feb for me. But this way we have NO bag limit and no tags. .243 is also silenced 

Downside is we cannot bowhunt and BP doesn't meet the MV/ME requirements 

Paul


----------

